# 139-en zoldkartyat kaptak



## Melitta (2003 Július 4)

A zöldkártyalottó hivatalosan az amerikai lakosság sokszínűségét erősíti, a programból csak azokat az országokat zárták ki, amelyekből évi ötvenezernél többen vándoroltak ki Amerikába az utóbbi fél évtizedben. Magyarországon idén 139-en nyertek letelepedési engedélyt - írja a Népszabadság.

Az idei nyertesek között megtalálhatjuk a terrorizmus központjainak tartott országokat is: Iránból 1431, Észak-Koreából 4, Szudánból 1183, Szaúd-Arábiából 54, Irakból 174, Szíriából 64, Afganisztánból 64 ember nyert jogot az idén arra, hogy az USA-ba költözzön. 

Az átvilágítás alól azonban a nyertesek sem mentesülnek, ugyanazon a vizsgálaton esnek át, mint azok, akik családtagjaik vagy éppen munkaadójuk révén folyamodnak letelepedési engedélyért. Az eljárás nem változott a 2001. szeptemberi terrortámadások óta: a büntetlen előélet, az egészség és a pénzügyi háttér vizsgálatát tartalmazza.


----------



## octavia34 (2007 Április 17)

Mi meg magyarok benne vagyunk, de a lengyeleket kizartak 2 eve. Allitolag tul sokan vannak mar. 

Amugy meg tudtadok , hogy a masodik legnepesebb lengyel varos nem Lengyelorszagban van?

Chicago....


----------



## Gabizita (2007 Április 26)

Melitta írta:


> A zöldkártyalottó hivatalosan az amerikai lakosság sokszínűségét erősíti, a programból csak azokat az országokat zárták ki, amelyekből évi ötvenezernél többen vándoroltak ki Amerikába az utóbbi fél évtizedben. Magyarországon idén 139-en nyertek letelepedési engedélyt - írja a Népszabadság.
> 
> Az idei nyertesek között megtalálhatjuk a terrorizmus központjainak tartott országokat is: Iránból 1431, Észak-Koreából 4, Szudánból 1183, Szaúd-Arábiából 54, Irakból 174, Szíriából 64, Afganisztánból 64 ember nyert jogot az idén arra, hogy az USA-ba költözzön.
> 
> Az átvilágítás alól azonban a nyertesek sem mentesülnek, ugyanazon a vizsgálaton esnek át, mint azok, akik családtagjaik vagy éppen munkaadójuk révén folyamodnak letelepedési engedélyért. Az eljárás nem változott a 2001. szeptemberi terrortámadások óta: a büntetlen előélet, az egészség és a pénzügyi háttér vizsgálatát tartalmazza.


Szerintem a penzugyi hatter helyett inkabb az iskolai vegzettseget, es szakmat veszik figyelembe .


----------



## octavia34 (2007 Április 27)

Van egy ismerosom, ket hete kapta meg a nagy feher boritekot negyezervalahanyas sorszammal Magyarorszagon.... erettsegije van es egy csomo gyereke


----------



## PapaBoss (2008 Június 3)

octavia34 írta:


> Mi meg magyarok benne vagyunk, de a lengyeleket kizartak 2 eve. Allitolag tul sokan vannak mar.
> 
> Amugy meg tudtadok , hogy a masodik legnepesebb lengyel varos nem Lengyelorszagban van?
> 
> Chicago....



Hat, UK-ben komplett varosok vannak lengyel kezen. 
Iskolaval, boltokkal, mindennel.

Jelen pillanatban is Manchesterben vagyok, a regi cimboramnal latogatoban.


----------



## Szilvi30 (2008 Június 5)

Sziasztok!
Azt olvastam néhány helyen, hogy az idei sorsolás lesz az utolsó. Tudtok erröl valami pontosabb információt? Mert az a fizetős cég még mindig minden lehetséges forumon bombáz az ajánlatával.
Üdv Szilvi


----------



## Pedroh (2008 Június 5)

igen, ez volt az utolsó, de a jelek szerint a sok pióca céget, akik ezért pénzt kérnek, nem igazán zavarja :mrgreen:


----------



## PapaBoss (2008 Június 10)

Akkor 'lesz', vagy 'volt' ?


----------



## Pedroh (2008 Június 10)

vót, decemberben zárult le

persze be lehet nyugodtan fizetni egy cégnek - a semmiért


----------



## cszsm (2008 Június 11)

Pedroh írta:


> vót, decemberben zárult le
> 
> persze be lehet nyugodtan fizetni egy cégnek - a semmiért


 
De már hivatalosan is bejelentették, hogy a tavalyi volt az utolsó? Mert én még csak ott tartok, hogy tervezték a megszüntetést, de ugye az még nem jelenti azt, hogy meg is történt.


----------



## romesz (2010 Február 8)

Szilvi30 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Azt olvastam néhány helyen, hogy az idei sorsolás lesz az utolsó. Tudtok erröl valami pontosabb információt? Mert az a fizetős cég még mindig minden lehetséges forumon bombáz az ajánlatával.
> Üdv Szilvi



Szilvi

A hozzaszolasod a 2007es vizum lottora utalt, termeszetesen az ido bizonyitotta, hogy nem az volt az utolso.
Mert azota volt 2008-ban es 2009ben is.

Ezek a vizumlotto pletykak minden evben beindulnak es termeszetesen minden ev oktobereben hamisnak bizonyulnak.

aki komolyan erdeklodik a vizum lotto irant az itt utana nezhet a jelenlegi helyzetnek.


----------

